# Draper 200mm Cast Iron Table saw £200 ?!?!



## ScaredyCat (15 Aug 2018)

Just spotted this, seems to include the wings and sliding table too!

https://www.thetoolwarehouse.co.uk/product.php/sn/82385DRAPER 200mm 

Thought it might insterest someone. I have no idea about the quality of it though (of either the seller or the saw) - looks like the axminster to me...



.


----------



## Campere (16 Aug 2018)

I'm interested in this too.

Was begrudgingly looking to stump up £400 for the Dewalt DW745, but noticed this cast iron Draper unit for half the price.

Anyone familiar with this saw or the retailer? They're selling it for £220 on eBay too.


----------



## williams1185 (16 Aug 2018)

looks a lot like the axminster ts200 spec seems the same . heck of a good price the base axy unit is 360 odd pounds without an extension and sliding table !


----------



## Raymond UK (16 Aug 2018)

Looks like a bit of a bargain.


----------



## Oscar Mike (17 Aug 2018)

PSA - An extra 15% off on eBay until 8pm today using code PIGGYBANK (Friday) brings the price down to £186.99! :!: 8)


----------



## Rorschach (17 Aug 2018)

The same saw is listed with other sellers as a complete kit for almost £700.

My suspicion is that is one of the scam listings that I have seen before, items sold as very low prices and they never turn up. Not quite sure how it works thought since you get a refund.
I have ordered one and paid with Paypal, we will see if it turns up.


----------



## ScaredyCat (17 Aug 2018)

Rorschach":tr16jjjv said:


> The same saw is listed with other sellers as a complete kit for almost £700.
> 
> My suspicion is that is one of the scam listings that I have seen before, items sold as very low prices and they never turn up. Not quite sure how it works thought since you get a refund.
> I have ordered one and paid with Paypal, we will see if it turns up.



The company appears to have been around since 2001 and ebay name is logical for the company concerned. Doesn't look like a scam at all. Perhaps they're getting rid of slow moving stock.


----------



## Rorschach (17 Aug 2018)

Lets hope so, lots of feedback on the ebay profile too.


----------



## Campere (18 Aug 2018)

I bought one on their site, just got dispatch confirmation.


----------



## Rorschach (18 Aug 2018)

No dispatch notice for me yet, but they did leave me feedback on the purchase.


----------



## Adpully (19 Aug 2018)

Cheers all I will keep my eye on this - I am looking for a table saw.
It does look little bit too good to be true though


----------



## Ram64 (20 Aug 2018)

I took a punt last night and also payed by Paypal, Got an order confirmation but no despatch advice as yet, Will keep updated. I did notice it had gone up to £229 on their website today.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (20 Aug 2018)

Click on "about Barnes JB" at the top - it's not exactly a small set up.


----------



## Rorschach (20 Aug 2018)

Apparently these are dispatched direct from Draper so goodness know's what the wholesale price is!


----------



## Ram64 (21 Aug 2018)

Just got a despatch confirmation email. To be delivered by TNT Express.
Looking good


----------



## Campere (21 Aug 2018)

Mine just arrived. I'm not at the address as I'm away for the week, but we received three packages, one which is ~ 60 kgs and table saw shaped. 

It's happening guys


----------



## Rorschach (21 Aug 2018)

I found a massive heavy object left outside the house. Goodness knows where I am going to put it now :shock: 
Honestly I was expecting a no-show.


----------



## Nick Laguna UK (21 Aug 2018)

Rorschach":38h9yyka said:


> Honestly I was expecting a no-show.



As said by others, Barnes have been around for a long time & they are well respected in our industry.

How they have managed to do this with Draper at that price I have no idea - 40ft container delivery is my guess.

Look forward to seeing the reviews.


----------



## Rorschach (21 Aug 2018)

I wasn't doubting the company, my thoughts were maybe it was a hack, bad employee, genuine error etc.


----------



## Ram64 (21 Aug 2018)

Rorschach":16bpej0u said:


> Goodness knows where I am going to put it now :shock:



Now there's a thing.... #-o

I wonder if the good lady General can manage without the drier and the freezer?


----------



## Rorschach (21 Aug 2018)

My workshop is already packed full, but it was too good a deal to pass up and I have always wanted a table saw.


----------



## Ram64 (21 Aug 2018)

Looks like they are indeed coming straight from Draper, TNT tracking shows collection in Southampton


----------



## phil p (22 Aug 2018)

Hmm,

I nearly half wish I hadn't seen this post as I was just about to buy the Dewalt 745!

Could I ask what the difference is, apart from the size, as I only have a small garage workshop so it's the only thing putting me off the Draper slightly, however as many have said, for the price.........

Can I ask what the pros and cons are opposed to the Dewalt?

Good machine?

Regards
Phil


----------



## Bodgers (22 Aug 2018)

ScaredyCat":hiak3esu said:


> Just spotted this, seems to include the wings and sliding table too!
> 
> https://www.thetoolwarehouse.co.uk/product.php/sn/82385DRAPER 200mm
> 
> ...


Looks to be the same saw coming off probably the same Asian source as the Axy TS200 (pre it's MK2 changes).

If you aren't bothered about the increased table depth, the fence and Axy's after sales support, there is no reason not to buy it.

You could even add Charnwood's upgrade fence and still come out ahead - The draper one doesn't look great.



Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScaredyCat (22 Aug 2018)

phil p":x2pg4tmx said:


> Hmm,
> 
> I nearly half wish I hadn't seen this post as I was just about to buy the Dewalt 745!
> 
> ...



The *only* reason I didn't buy one of these is that I have no garage to store it in and I don't think it'd be an easy job to get in and out of the house to store it each time I wanted to use it. I have the Dewalt simply because I can pick it up and carry it (although I really just made a cart that fits through doorways for it so I don't have to lug it) but I would have one of these in a heartbeat over the dewalt if I had space. 

1) Dewalt is very, very noisy.
2) It's a site saw, not especially accurate
3) Fence is very good, snugs accurately 

If the Draper is the Axminster one under a different name then it's an induction motor so much quieter than the Dewalt. Wide cast iron fence to the right is a really nice thing, as is the sliding table. This is what the Americans call a hybrid table. You could easily build storage, for other tools etc, to go underneath the right side wing if space is at a premium. Also you could get a set of those equipment wheels Axminster do so that you can raise the saw up on them, move it, lower it, use it and then do the reverse to slide it out of the way when not needed.



.


----------



## Rorschach (22 Aug 2018)

Well mine isn't great, it's missing a vast majority of the parts. No guards, no fixings, no dust extraction, no fence.


----------



## flh801978 (22 Aug 2018)

Well mine arrived this morning after me not being in yesterday
Just one driver with no tail lift he was very grateful for a lift off with the boxes
[attachment=2]BADF5A2A-03B5-45A2-9658-4FAE6F663B7D.jpeg[/attachment]
A slight surprise was the dead far eastern mouse in one box crushed when the guide rails were inserted
[attachment=1]C1B818C5-3C03-41CC-9005-BB9AE65C9B75.jpeg[/attachment]

The overall construction is very good nothing missing at all and very quiet when running everything moves freely and locks solidly.
The cast iron top is flat and everything to be adjustable for squareness 
If I had put this together thinking it was £700 I would think it was good value at £200 I’ve stole it.
[attachment=0]53E6FF61-BAA5-4F96-B4C8-1892B14A0C6E.jpeg[/attachment]

Ian


----------



## Stanleymonkey (22 Aug 2018)

Is this a 'quiet' running saw? Has anyone had enough time to assemble and get it working?


----------



## flh801978 (22 Aug 2018)

As I said it’s as quiet as a saw blade running in air can ever be
There’s no noise from the motor and belt drive other than a thrum 
It’s an induction motor


----------



## Rorschach (22 Aug 2018)

How many boxes made up your delivery? You have way more pieces than I do.


----------



## Campere (22 Aug 2018)

Rorschach":3fwzn5e9 said:


> Well mine isn't great, it's missing a vast majority of the parts. No guards, no fixings, no dust extraction, no fence.



FYI mine came in three packages, each with stickers saying 'package X of 3' on them. The 2nd and 3rd packages were the extension and fence.

Does your package have one of these stickers on it? Sounds like TNT messed up.


----------



## Rorschach (22 Aug 2018)

My parts must be missing from the main package then, I got 3 boxes total, but the box with the saw literally just contained the basic saw, no extra parts like guards, mitre guage, hose etc.


----------



## Campere (22 Aug 2018)

That's odd. I'll confirm what's in mine when get back home on Friday


----------



## flh801978 (22 Aug 2018)

Roschach 
Your parts are inside the saw body once you unbolt the saw from the pallet you will see

Ian


----------



## Rorschach (22 Aug 2018)

Ah I see, there are some parts in the body. I still don't think I have everything though as my pallet was damaged and everything arrived fairly loose. I guess I'll find out when it's all assembled.

No room in the workshop so for now mine is going to be an outdoor table saw! :lol:


----------



## Ram64 (22 Aug 2018)

I waited and waited for TNT and decided to have a quick shower, and you guessed it..........

They're trying delivery again tomorrow #-o


----------



## phil p (22 Aug 2018)

Well, shelved the Dewalt 745 and went for this!

Now that others have confirmed delivery, and also the quality for the price I couldn't resist it, especially when the set up could cost around or over the £500+ mark.

Just hope I don't live to regret it, especially with it's size, and hope you can take the side table off etc to reduce it's footprint.

Regards
Phil


----------



## flh801978 (22 Aug 2018)

Phil
The saw by itself is quite small and compact
Add the sliding table and that adds a lot of weight and perhaps 500mm on the LHS
The side tables you can leave off on the RHS but you then have to cut the fence bars short or they are sticking out 600mm
If its just for storage purposes then the side tables complete with bars can be removed in short time and replaced when you need to operate it
Slightly longer to remove the sliding table side

Ian


----------



## phil p (22 Aug 2018)

Thanks for that Ian.


----------



## Rorschach (22 Aug 2018)

As above, the basic saw seems pretty compact, no bigger than site saws I have seen really. I have not fitted the sliding table or extensions yet so not sure on total size, looks big though. Mine is going to have to live in the garden until I either make a serious change in the workshop (unlikely) or buy myself an extra garage to store things in. Given it sits on a nice tall stand I am hoping it will not suffer too much in the elements.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Aug 2018)

I just haven't got the space ........ ](*,)


----------



## AleDr (23 Aug 2018)

I've wanted a proper table saw for years but have lacked the funds to buy anything decent. Ordered one of these and it turned up yesterday. 

Set it up and tested it with a massive grin on my face cause I can't help feeling like I've got away with Robbery! 

P.s. I only have an 8 x 6 shed. This is just light enough to be portable (just) and the extensions seperate easily for storage.

P.s. first post. Hello all!


----------



## Rorschach (23 Aug 2018)

My BIL helped me move the main body of the saw yesterday and we both agreed that while it was technically portable (both of us could lift it on our own), it isn't practically portable or possibly even safely portable by one person. 

My bandsaw is the same, it weighs slightly more than this table saw and I can pick it up on my own, once I have picked it up though it's very difficult to safely manoeuvre it around. At 82kgs it weighs more than me and if dropped it could seriously injure the person and/or break itself quite easily.


----------



## AleDr (23 Aug 2018)

Yeah, it's quite a lump. Main problem for me was the lack of decent handles. 

When I say portable, I mean for lifting out of the shed into the garden, I'm not planning on walking round the block with it and I certainly wouldn't want to lift it out the back of a car or van.


----------



## Rorschach (23 Aug 2018)

Oh I see, I thought you were talking about it like a site saw where it is carried around a lot.

Put on a wheeled base this would be super portable on flat surfaces. I will probably end up getting a cheap mobile base for it so I can wheel it around the patio.


----------



## phil p (23 Aug 2018)

Starting to panic now!

I received my order confirmation last night, however tried the link again and it looks as though it's now sold out, and even their e bay listing has gone and I think they had 8 in stock when I checked.

Never had a dispatch notice yet so I'm keeping my fingers crossed, however Ive got that feeling that the dreaded OOS e mail will arrive shortly!

Phil


----------



## Cordy (23 Aug 2018)

Was tempted myself to buy the Draper saw, but decided to keep plugging along with my Dewalt 745

Noisy it is :x but not too shabby for a site saw

No need for add-on upgrades - the fence is excellent and the motor has plenty power

If I sell my Record Coronet Herald Lathe (I never get chance to use it) I would have room for a decent table saw like the one currently for sale HERE


----------



## Rorschach (23 Aug 2018)

phil p":1zcc0f7i said:


> Starting to panic now!
> 
> I received my order confirmation last night, however tried the link again and it looks as though it's now sold out, and even their e bay listing has gone and I think they had 8 in stock when I checked.
> 
> ...



My dispatch noticed arrived about 3 hours before TNT tried to deliver the first time, needless to say I was out and didn't know anything until I got home. Luckily they delivered the following day.


----------



## ScaredyCat (23 Aug 2018)

phil p":a2zbargq said:


> tried the link again and it looks as though it's now sold out, and even their e bay listing has gone and I think they had 8 in stock when I checked.



Where are you looking for it to say out of stock ?


.


----------



## phil p (23 Aug 2018)

Hi SC,

From the original link, however I rang them before just to see whether everything was o.k. and they confirmed it was.

They said there had been some confusion with Draper and were definatley in stock, hence I have noticed that same link now shows again that it's in stock.

Regards
Phil


----------



## ScaredyCat (23 Aug 2018)

phil p":3i6x22bq said:


> Hi SC,
> 
> From the original link, however I rang them before just to see whether everything was o.k. and they confirmed it was.
> 
> They said there had been some confusion with Draper and were definatley in stock, hence I have noticed that same link now shows again that it's in stock.



I'm still left wondering why it's at this price. I wonder if sales were so poor because people would opt for the other brand versions (Axminster et al) based on advice from other woodworkers. A while ago now I did look at one of these, trying to find a review - there was nothing so I asked Draper if they'd send me one to review. They didn't and I still can't find an English language youtube/text review. 

Perhaps getting a few out there will get them reviews.

.


----------



## ScaredyCat (23 Aug 2018)

Product has vanished from their website! :shock: :shock: :twisted: :twisted: :shock: :shock: 


.


----------



## phil p (23 Aug 2018)

This is what happened when I posted earlier so I don't really know what's happening?

Again when I rang them this morning they said nothing to worry about, however when Ive been told this in the past I tend to worry!

Phil


----------



## phil p (23 Aug 2018)

Update.

Saw has been dispatched!


----------



## Rorschach (23 Aug 2018)

Wahey, all good then!

What I just realised, which is very annoying, is that I have several different 210mm x 30mm blades on hand, but the saw is 200mm. I wonder how tight those tolerances are :roll:


----------



## ScaredyCat (23 Aug 2018)

Rorschach":3evqtju0 said:


> Wahey, all good then!
> 
> What I just realised, which is very annoying, is that I have several different 210mm x 30mm blades on hand, but the saw is 200mm. I wonder how tight those tolerances are :roll:



Axminster do 205mm blades for their ts200 ...

Quick question, looking at you saw is it feasable to mount a wing eithre side and not mount the sliding carriage ?



.


----------



## Rorschach (23 Aug 2018)

I might just pop a 210mm blade in there and take a look, turning by hand only of course. I reckon there has got to be more than 5mm of clearance around the blade. 

While I have not tried it, I see no reason you could not do as you suggest, everything slides on t-slots.

I would have liked to do one wing and sliding table, but that isn't possible.


----------



## phil p (23 Aug 2018)

Just been on the Draper website and it now looks as though it's now discontinued which might explain the price.

Not that I'm bothered, still looks like a cracking saw for the price, and free delivery, and it's still for sale in other places up to the £700 mark.

Happy Chappie!


----------



## Ram64 (23 Aug 2018)

Mine arrived this morning at the 3rd time of asking. They only sent Draper half of my address.
Been tinkering all morning at got the table,stand and side extensions together. I'm impressed with it all so far, talk about value for money! A quick question though....Should the riving knife follow the exact contour of the blade? However I adjust it, it's 5mm gap at the top and anything up to 10mm at the bottom/back. Everything else was fine, but sooooo much oil from the table top everywhere.
On a side note the Scheppach TS82 looks almost identical less the stand. There aren't many reviews for that saw either.

Nigel


----------



## Rorschach (23 Aug 2018)

Seen lots of similar looking saws, likely all from the same factory. On the bottom of the fence clamp I notice that "Hammer" is inscribed into the casting, maybe a copy of one of their saws?


----------



## arcflup (23 Aug 2018)

I am sure that this was an error by Barnes as they are still selling the base saw for £418. Congratulations to those who got in on it in time; I just wheeled mine into my garage


----------



## Campere (24 Aug 2018)

It's not an error, they made a huge banner on their website advertising the deal with the words "yes really £200", or somethign to that effect if I remember correctly.


----------



## AJB Temple (24 Aug 2018)

I bought one of these, courtesy of this thread, and it was delivered today. It is to use as a site saw in my new kitchen build, as the workshop is quite a way away and for this price it's a no brainer. Number 1 offspring is assembling it currently. There are some manufacturing issues, such as holes drilled in the wrong places for one of the legs. Will report further when done. At £220 all in, for saw, stand, extension table etc, they are practically giving it away. 

Came on a pallet, fully intact and undamaged, shrink wrapped. Nothing missing. Order to delivery was 2 days.


----------



## phil p (24 Aug 2018)

Hi,

Mine arrived today, bit of a heavy beast so as soon as I have it sorted some sort of mobile stand will be a priority.

Notice I said when I "sort it" as I need some help!

Started it when I got in tonight from work tonight so really I should have left it until the morning.

Got the stand built, and yes one of the legs needed drilling as the holes were different to the other 3.

Ive attached the front and back rails and started to look at fitting the right side table extension. I don't know why but even by sight it was going to be nowhere near fitting between to 2 rails and looks about 5 to 6 inches short and just falls through the gap, however looking at the picture it looks as though the rails are correct.

Another thing I must have got wrong (again it must be the rails) is that the guide fence only fits on the front rail and nothing to the back one therefore it wobbles.

I assumed the brackets on what the rails were correct as they arrived in that position from the factory but it must be something wrong with these but have to admit they look right according to the picture?

Any advice would be appreciated just so I can have a fresh start tomorrow.

Regards
phil


----------



## AJB Temple (24 Aug 2018)

OK, now fully assembled and run up. Took my 21 year old son son 2 hours, including re-drilling a couple of stand pieces. To be fair he is training as an aeronautical engineer and has been doing stuff on the tools and most of the time was spent making the stand pieces fit and doing 32 bolts to put it together! Assembly is easy and instructions are clear.

The only other issues we had were the two adjustment levers for the sliding table fences are flimsy and the threads stripped. Won't take two ticks to replace them. Blade as fitted ran true and square, and the riving knife slotted in easily and true to the blade. The instructions say 3mm to 5mm blade clearance, but 5mm was the best we could do without alterations. 

The motor is an induction unit and is quiet. Cast iron tables are dead flat. 

Given that for £220 you get the saw, with a decent induction motor, extension table, sliding table, mitre fence, sliding table fences, clamp and a reasonably good TCT blade, this is a ridiculously cheap deal. I already have a shop table saw, big chop saw, big bandsaw, Mafell track saw, and very good jig saws, I could have managed without this. But I am making a big kitchen and utility, 200metres or so from my workshop, and will be doing a lot of sheet goods for walls and units, I bought this to go in the kitchen (which is a huge room) as a cheap site saw. It is amazing value for money. Buy one while you can.


----------



## AJB Temple (24 Aug 2018)

Phil, the second cast iron table does NOT go between the long rails. You will have 2 pressed steel black panels for that. The separate cast iron table goes on the left of the blade and forms the sliding table. 

Just follow the instructions sequentially. It's well made and everything fits.


----------



## AJB Temple (24 Aug 2018)

Also, if you have assembled it correctly, the right hand guide fence locks in perfectly and does not wobble. If I knew how to post pictures I would.


----------



## Rorschach (24 Aug 2018)

I must have got lucky with my stand, it assembled very easily, all the holes were in the correct locations.
Not managed to fit the extensions etc yet as I am waiting for the cover to arrive, hopefully get it sorted out by next week.


----------



## jimmy_s (24 Aug 2018)

I bought one as well and am quite impressed with it for £200. TNT managed to damage one of the boxes so need a new NVR switch as a result. 
My son and I assembled it this afternoon - it all went together fine. Could do with some work on the dust collection, but for £200 its a very good deal.

Thanks Scaredycat for your post.


----------



## AJB Temple (25 Aug 2018)

The dust collection would probably be improved by cutting a hole in the base and taking a second outlet from there, as collection currently is just from the blade guard on top. This is not a brilliant shroud so has limitations. For a small and very cheap machine, and only used so far to cut up two 8 by 4 ply sheets, I find the dust collection to be OK. When Lidl had their vacuum cleaner promotion on recently, I bought two, so have dedicated one to this saw as in effect a site machine.


----------



## AJB Temple (25 Aug 2018)

This is the assembled saw just prior to clean down for use. The sliding table guides are just on to show all the parts. This is in the barn I am about to convert into a kitchen.


----------



## Rorschach (25 Aug 2018)

AJB Temple":2yib4aud said:


> The dust collection would probably be improved by cutting a hole in the base and taking a second outlet from there, as collection currently is just from the blade guard on top. This is not a brilliant shroud so has limitations. For a small and very cheap machine, and only used so far to cut up two 8 by 4 ply sheets, I find the dust collection to be OK. When Lidl had their vacuum cleaner promotion on recently, I bought two, so have dedicated one to this saw as in effect a site machine.



You missed the internal collection port which collect dust straight from the saw blade. No idea how effective it is as I have not tried mine yet, but you do get 2 point collection.


----------



## AJB Temple (25 Aug 2018)

Sounds like we have an offspring assembly error! Will check. Edit, offspring informs me internal extraction was fitted but that I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## phil p (25 Aug 2018)

Got this more or less done with the nightmare I had last night as I had a few issues.

First the wobbly fence, problem there was I didn't have the 2 bolts fully tightened so that was easly sorted and now appears quite sturdy, however I still think it would have been better if it also ran within the back rail, again no complaints with the way it is.

Also sorted the right hand tables done, as AJT suggested as was using the wrong pieces!

Only thing I need to tweak now is the sliding table as it runs slightly offline?

Would this make any difference though as long as the sliding angle fence is set square to the blade, or am I missing something? and it's also slightly higher than the main table, is that right? (sorry I'm not that savvy as you'll have noticed)

Also......the sliding angle fence, which end do you slide on first or does it make any difference as I noticed one end is different (like a plastic lip) to the other as each way I try it seems quite tight? 

Any advice on this would be areciated and you never I know I might actually try and cut a piece of wood on it today!

Regards
Phil


----------



## custard (25 Aug 2018)

phil p":kpq0fnww said:


> Only thing I need to tweak now is the sliding table as it runs slightly offline?
> 
> Would this make any difference though as long as the sliding angle fence is set square to the blade, or am I missing something? and it's also slightly higher than the main table, is that right?



Depends how picky you are. If you're aiming for perfection then you start with the sliding table's "axis of travel", this is the fundamental reference, the saw blade and the cross cut and rip fences are all set relative to that.

Regarding the sliding table being higher than the main table, there's some room for individual preference here. If you mainly cut sheet goods some sawyers prefer the sliding table to be about 0.5mm _above_ the main table, if you mainly cut solid timber it's more common to have the two dead flush.

Whilst still surfing that wave of enthusiasm with a new saw, it's a good idea to check the trunnion alignment. Take the saw blade progressively up to full height and check the blade's alignment at different points in the travel. When it's at full height crank it over to 45 degrees and run through the thickest board that the saw can accommodate. If there's any scorching or excessive saw marks on just one side then the trunnions are out of alignment and will need adjusting or shimming, details should be in the manual.


----------



## Rorschach (25 Aug 2018)

The wheels under the sliding table can be adjusted as they on eccentric cams, hopefully that would be enough. Otherwise I guess you could widen the holes on the bracket so you can change the angle of the aluminium bar it slides on.

I think the plastic lip is meant to go towards the blade, essentially a way of getting the fence as close as possible with the safety factor if you run it into the blade.


----------



## Sash.C (25 Aug 2018)

Firstly, thanks for the heads up on this. Took a punt when i saw the thread last weekend and my saw arrived two days later. All parts present, very happy.

Just a quick question though... does anyone know how to adjust the tilt of the blade back past 90 degrees but in the opposite direction? Mine is just a fraction out from 90, but the tilt mechanism won't go any further.


----------



## AleDr (28 Aug 2018)

Not sure, mine was square to the table, although admittedly I didn't spend long checking it. It's been out in the shed since, neglected (school holidays) but once the little darlings go back to continue their studies I plan on giving it a full inspection and doing any necessary micro adjustments. I'll update here with any problems/ solutions I find


----------



## ScaredyCat (28 Aug 2018)

Anyone fancy doing a review of it?



.


----------



## Rorschach (28 Aug 2018)

Since this thread has got rather long now and several members seem to have bought one, I wonder if it might be a good idea to start a separate owners thread where we can post about problems, adjustments, modifications etc.?


----------



## phil p (28 Aug 2018)

Mine came with a an extending grey piece of plastic hose and 2 large jubilee clips which are not shown in the contents.

Anyone know what they are for?

I'm assuming something to do with dust extraction?

Regards
Phil


----------



## flh801978 (28 Aug 2018)

Sash c
You adjust the 90 degrees of the blade by a collar on the screw which tilts the carriage.
Remove the left hand side cover and you should see the collar loosen it and set your blade to 90 then push the collar up the the carriage and relock it
Phill p. the larger pipe is for connecting the saw chamber to the external coupling
Ian


----------



## Rorschach (28 Aug 2018)

NOTE: DO SO AT YOUR OWN RISK

Test fitted this morning and I can confirm that a 210mm blade will quite happily fit in this saw. Excellent news for me as I have 3 brand new 210mm blades including a 60 tooth which should be ideal for fine cuts.


----------



## ScaredyCat (28 Aug 2018)

Rorschach":1qkyt13z said:


> NOTE: DO SO AT YOUR OWN RISK
> 
> Test fitted this morning and I can confirm that a 210mm blade will quite happily fit in this saw. Excellent news for me as I have 3 brand new 210mm blades including a 60 tooth which should be ideal for fine cuts.




Good to hear, what's the make / model #'s of blades ?


.


----------



## Rorschach (28 Aug 2018)

ScaredyCat":3ejqc61k said:


> Rorschach":3ejqc61k said:
> 
> 
> > NOTE: DO SO AT YOUR OWN RISK
> ...



They are just parkside blades from lidl, designed for their SCMS but happen to be a good fit for the Draper. 210mm, 30mm bore and the kerf is 2.6mm which is almost the same as the stock draper blade and just slightly thicker than the riving knife. Speed rating up to 7000rpm. My set contained 40t, 60t and 80t blades.


----------



## ScaredyCat (28 Aug 2018)

Rorschach":3sqcjsv8 said:


> They are just parkside blades from lidl, designed for their SCMS but happen to be a good fit for the Draper. 210mm, 30mm bore and the kerf is 2.6mm which is almost the same as the stock draper blade and just slightly thicker than the riving knife. Speed rating up to 7000rpm. My set contained 40t, 60t and 80t blades.



Looking at the online manual ( https://www.tooled-up.com/artwork/ProdPDF/82385ins.pdf - page 32) for changing the blade, are you seriously expected to wedge a bit of wood, using the blade teeth, to undo and remove the old blade?


.


----------



## flh801978 (28 Aug 2018)

A piece of wood will do no damage its a standard way of holding blades


----------



## Rorschach (28 Aug 2018)

ScaredyCat":e3n9waz2 said:


> Rorschach":e3n9waz2 said:
> 
> 
> > They are just parkside blades from lidl, designed for their SCMS but happen to be a good fit for the Draper. 210mm, 30mm bore and the kerf is 2.6mm which is almost the same as the stock draper blade and just slightly thicker than the riving knife. Speed rating up to 7000rpm. My set contained 40t, 60t and 80t blades.
> ...



You can do that if you want, mine came with a spanner that fits the blade washer though, worked fine for me though I would recommend a pair of sturdy leather gloves as your fingers are close to the blade. I might extend the handle on mine to make it a bit safer.


----------



## custard (28 Aug 2018)

> NOTE: DO SO AT YOUR OWN RISK
> 
> Test fitted this morning and I can confirm that a 210mm blade will quite happily fit in this saw. Excellent news for me as I have 3 brand new 210mm blades including a 60 tooth which should be ideal for fine cuts.



Swapping blades from one type of machine to another can be very dangerous. The blade for an SCMS and the blade for a table saw are totally different designs. 

For example an SCMS blade can have negative rake for a better quality finish and the workpiece with an SCMS is constrained by a fence at the back. This doesn't apply to a table saw. Also, the required difference between plate thickness and riving knife thickness isn't just a question of the former being thinner than the latter. Some additional tolerance is required as there will inevitably be a degree of run out.


----------



## Rorschach (28 Aug 2018)

custard":22n4b72s said:


> > NOTE: DO SO AT YOUR OWN RISK
> >
> > Test fitted this morning and I can confirm that a 210mm blade will quite happily fit in this saw. Excellent news for me as I have 3 brand new 210mm blades including a 60 tooth which should be ideal for fine cuts.
> 
> ...



Yep hence why I added a disclaimer. The blades I have are not negative rake and the sizes vary less than 0.1mm from the stock saw blade.

EDIT: Just to be certain I double checked the blades, the 40t and 60t are positive rake, the 80t is actually designed for aluminium and is zero rake. I won't be using that blade.


----------



## AJB Temple (28 Aug 2018)

Phil the grey flexible house connects via jubilee clip to an outlet beneath the blade and behind the motor, and the other end connects in the same way to the back of the big port. You need to take the side casing off - just four screws. The jubilee clips are a bit fiddly to get on. You will find that this gives very good dust extraction.


----------



## ScaredyCat (28 Aug 2018)

flh801978":3ga3pevw said:


> A piece of wood will do no damage its a standard way of holding blades



I've only used a DW745 which has 2 spanners. Never seen the "wedge-a-bit-o-wood" method.


.


----------



## Campere (28 Aug 2018)

I've less experience than that, but I've seen a couple of YouTube "pros" attach one spanner then either drag the blade by hand forwards or in reverse to loosen or tighten the blade respectively.


----------



## Ram64 (28 Aug 2018)

On the subject of blade alignment, I have a 0.5mm difference front to back as measured from the mitre slot at the same tooth. Is this an acceptable tolerance or should I try and adjust it closer? 
Thanks in advance

Nigel


----------



## flh801978 (28 Aug 2018)

Nigel
That’s a easy adjustment covered well in the manual so i’d Go for it and try and get it spot on

Ian


----------



## Ram64 (28 Aug 2018)

Thanks for that Ian, spot on I will try and make it then. 
The blade is spot on at the stops for 90 Degrees, however I had to shim the blade with a piece of card to get my digital angle box to clear the carbide teeth on the somewhat smaller blade.

Nigel


----------



## Sash.C (31 Aug 2018)

flh801978 said:


> Sash c
> You adjust the 90 degrees of the blade by a collar on the screw which tilts the carriage.
> Remove the left hand side cover and you should see the collar loosen it and set your blade to 90 then push the collar up the the carriage and relock it
> Phill p. the larger pipe is for connecting the saw chamber to the external coupling
> ...


----------



## Rorschach (31 Aug 2018)

Ram64":2quwsp0s said:


> On the subject of blade alignment, I have a 0.5mm difference front to back as measured from the mitre slot at the same tooth. Is this an acceptable tolerance or should I try and adjust it closer?
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Nigel



Even after some fussing, 0.5mm was about the best I was able to manage. The problem is not so much the adjustment as the fact that things shift when you tighten up the screws on the pivots. I started off with 2mm difference though so I thought I did ok.


----------



## Ttrees (31 Aug 2018)

Can you not widen the hole/s into a slot to fix this?


----------



## Rorschach (31 Aug 2018)

I don't think that's the problem, there is enough adjustment room, it's just very hard to keep things perfectly aligned while tightening.


----------



## ScaredyCat (1 Sep 2018)

Is it just me or is the NVR laughably oversensitive on this? Lifting the stop cover enough to get a finger on the green button, withdrawing the finger and allowing the flap to drop causes it to, almost imperceptibly touch the red stop button and cause the saw to stop.

.


----------



## Ram64 (1 Sep 2018)

Rorschach":3tvpilpy said:


> I don't think that's the problem, there is enough adjustment room, it's just very hard to keep things perfectly aligned while tightening.


I faffed and faffed and faffed some more and finally got it to within 0.25mm after encountering a similar circumstance when re-tightening the darn thing. I think and hope that's close enough, more for my sanity than anything.
Would I be right in thinking there could be that much flex in the blade plate whilst cutting or are they pretty solid?

Nigel


----------



## Ttrees (1 Sep 2018)

Another thing that can make you chase your tail is the arbour washers
These can cause some blade wobble so make sure their clean and have no burrs.
They're meant to be dished/hollowed, only in contact on the outside radius, as they flatten out a bit when the arbour nut is tightened.
Sorry if I'm teaching granny to suck eggs
EDIT... I would also make sure the cabinet base is on level ground as they can deflect causing issues.

Tom


----------



## Rorschach (3 Sep 2018)

Well I am finally all set up, what a lot of work that was. I can't blame the saw too much, some of it was my fault.

Used some foam and tape to improve dust extraction, it's still not perfect but most of it is collected or stays in the body of the saw. Hopefully I can make a zero clearance insert to improve things even further. 

Saw runs smoothly and quiet, much quieter than the dust extraction. I did manage to align the blade better after some more effort, alignment is now within a couple of 10ths of a mm, certainly less than 0.5mm. 
Sliding table was also a bit of a faff to get running true as to get a square cut you need the fence to be square to the blade but also the table itself needs to be running parallel. I now have the table running to less than 0.5mm runout over it's full travel and the fence is as square as I can make it. After many test cuts and adjustments I succeeded in making my first perfect 90deg cut in both angles.

Oh and factory preset on the blade, bang on 90deg as measured with a digital angle box, quite impressed with that.


----------



## Rorschach (4 Sep 2018)

FYI I have found dust extraction to work better by removing the piece of pipe internally. Less dust seems to escape the saw this way and less builds up inside the casing.

Note though that I have taken steps to plug up as many gaps as I can.


----------



## Campere (4 Sep 2018)

Rorschach":2ray8lvc said:


> Oh and factory preset on the blade, bang on 90deg as measured with a digital angle box, quite impressed with that.



I also found the preset blade angle to be good with a digital angle box, however making test cuts I kept getting slightly off perpendicular cuts.

I pretty sure I've narrowed it down to the fence, which component of the fence is a trickier question. When locked it gives 0.5-0.9deg slant off perpendicular to the table top, equivalent to ~0.1-0.3mm difference on a 20mm rip cut which tallies with what I see with my engineer's square.

Anyone upgraded the fence system?


----------



## Rorschach (4 Sep 2018)

Campere":zauezrc4 said:


> Rorschach":zauezrc4 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and factory preset on the blade, bang on 90deg as measured with a digital angle box, quite impressed with that.
> ...



My fence is also just a touch out of square with the table. If the item is flat to the table though I don't see how that could affect the cut?


----------



## Campere (4 Sep 2018)

Ah that's a good point. Having not used a table saw before my technique is to wrap my thumb around the outside edge to guide the piece tightly against the fence. Maybe I'm using a little too much zeal. 

I'll try ripping in a more forward motion.

Thanks


----------



## Rorschach (6 Sep 2018)

I was looking at the saw today and thinking about the feasability of cutting a hole in one of the extensions to fit a router so I can use the fence and mitre slide for that, not sure on that one yet. Anyway it led me to looking closer at the saw and I saw something which I am not sure if I need to fix or not.
I put a level across the saw and found that while I managed to get the sliding table near perfectly level with the main table, the extension tables are a little higher. Because they have rounded edges I had not really noticed during the build. 

There isn't any kind of height adjustment like there is for the sliding table so I guess I will have to remove the brackets and shim them. Question though, is what should I aiming for (assuming perfect is not an option, which I doubt it will be). Do I want the extensions to be slightly higher or slightly lower? Are they higher by design already?


----------



## Campere (15 Sep 2018)

I wondered the same about the extension table. It's about 2-3 mm high for me. So far I haven't been bothered about the precision when doing larger boards than use the extension, but it does seem a bit ropey. 

Is there a way to get reasonable dust extraction using only the under table hose?


----------



## Rorschach (15 Sep 2018)

Yes I think I am going to have to do something about it. I need to adjust the fence ruler anyway as I somehow managed to set that up wrong and it's reading 2mm out, might have been my adjustments to get the saw lined up with the mitre slot. Problem is everytime you adjust something it throws out half a dozen other things :lol: 

I think rather than try to drop the tables I might just add a shim to the rails to drop them instead. Measuring for how thick I need them could be fun though :roll:


----------



## LarryS. (15 Sep 2018)

Does anyone know how to adjust the alignment of the fence ? Mine runs slightly toe in towards the blade. I can’t see any adjustment on the clamp so does this mean I align by adjusting the ruler bar the rail is running on ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rorschach (18 Sep 2018)

Got my sliding table perfectly square, the problem was not in my adjustment, I had that bang on, the problem was the clamp bar that makes up one of the fixings, it isn't a perfect fit in the hole and the fence was able to move slightly when pressure was put on it. Whether it moved depended how you held the workpiece. The fix was simple, a wrap of tape around the bar made it a tight fit in the hole and the fence no longer moves. Test cut showed a perfectly square cut so I am happy with that.

As for the table top, I got out the feeler gauges and measured the difference, the extension tables are 0.6mm too high at the front and 0.7mm too high at the back. Not quite sure how I am going to fix this yet.


----------



## Nick Laguna UK (19 Sep 2018)

Just a heads up to anyone who missed out on the original stock - now available again at a slightly higher price of £279

Still a bargain at that price I will say - I know.

http://www.yandles.co.uk/draper-200mm-1 ... kit/p20173

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## Cthsocial (19 Sep 2018)

Hi, I'm taking delivery of the saw kit from Yandles tomorrow (extra 40 for the delivery) please keep the thread going! First project is a fire surround from an old hardwood panelled door. I'm looking forward to it. Anyone willing to post a youtube vid showing tips for building and setting it up? Cheers


----------



## Rorschach (20 Sep 2018)

Cthsocial":33x7pe0j said:


> Hi, I'm taking delivery of the saw kit from Yandles tomorrow (extra 40 for the delivery) please keep the thread going! First project is a fire surround from an old hardwood panelled door. I'm looking forward to it. Anyone willing to post a youtube vid showing tips for building and setting it up? Cheers



Why did you pay £320 for it from Yandles when it's £250 on ebay with free delivery?


----------



## Campere (20 Sep 2018)

LarryS":184sse93 said:


> Does anyone know how to adjust the alignment of the fence ? Mine runs slightly toe in towards the blade. I can’t see any adjustment on the clamp so does this mean I align by adjusting the ruler bar the rail is running on ?



I guess you've already figured this out, but yes I found that tapping the runners brought the fence in line. I recommend loosening all of the bolts very slightly (inc extention table) for both runners and gradually tightening them up, tapping everything into alignment as you go.

I considered shimming the fence, but alignign the runners is much better I think.


----------



## LarryS. (20 Sep 2018)

Hi, I sorted it in the end by loosening off he bolts and then using the grub screws to do the alignment until spot on, then tightened up the bolts


----------



## Cthsocial (20 Sep 2018)

Rorschach":1kfyx1jp said:


> Cthsocial":1kfyx1jp said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I'm taking delivery of the saw kit from Yandles tomorrow (extra 40 for the delivery) please keep the thread going! First project is a fire surround from an old hardwood panelled door. I'm looking forward to it. Anyone willing to post a youtube vid showing tips for building and setting it up? Cheers
> ...



Who is selling it on ebay - I can't see the saw for sale by anyone for that price?


----------



## Rorschach (20 Sep 2018)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DRAPER-200mm ... 2749.l2649


----------



## Turnr77 (20 Sep 2018)

That listing ended 23rd August, no longer available!


----------



## Cthsocial (20 Sep 2018)

Unfortunately for me that auction ended on 23 August. I still think its good at 320, thats the whole kit for less than the Ax TS200 which is the same basic saw - ad the stand, extension and slide and its more than 500 quid.


----------



## Rorschach (20 Sep 2018)

Yeah, my link was cached or something and I didn't realise, you are correct it has ended.


----------



## Cthsocial (20 Sep 2018)

No worries - do you fancy doing a youtube tour of your saw then?


----------



## Spence (21 Sep 2018)

I have to admit that I am tempted by this saw, it is at Yandles for around £280 at the moment. I guess it could be decent if it were placed into a movable bench but I have to wonder at the quality of all the components if it can be sold for so low.


----------



## Bodgers (21 Sep 2018)

Cthsocial":33hk62c7 said:


> Unfortunately for me that auction ended on 23 August. I still think its good at 320, thats the whole kit for less than the Ax TS200 which is the same basic saw - ad the stand, extension and slide and its more than 500 quid.


Agree that the Draper is a better price, but worth pointing out that Axy are on the MK2 of this model now which is different, in that the table is now bigger and the fence is significantly beefier than those on the Draper and other clones. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LarryS. (21 Sep 2018)

Don’t wonder, for the money it’s a bargain. Apparently end of the line offer. I had one about 10 years ago (500ish back then) and it was very good so I’ve gone for it again, at this price it’s nigh on impossible to go wrong


----------



## Cthsocial (21 Sep 2018)

Bodgers":12fhhuro said:


> Cthsocial":12fhhuro said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately for me that auction ended on 23 August. I still think its good at 320, thats the whole kit for less than the Ax TS200 which is the same basic saw - ad the stand, extension and slide and its more than 500 quid.
> ...



Hi yes, I understand, you could just keep going up and up in the spec you think u need though and before you know it are thinking about blowing 4k on a sedgewick, which I caught myself doing. At this price I will mod it as I go along with the kind advice available on here Cheers tho.


----------



## Jonny G (3 Oct 2018)

Hi all,

I was lucky enough to bag one of these from Barnes for £200 as well. It's my first table saw so I don't have anything to compare it with, but like many of you before have said, any specific concerns just melted away for that money.

My only issues for now are getting the thing more mobile as it's going to be shifting around a fair bit in my single garage workshop and most importantly, the mitre slots. 

I'm having real problems finding a set of horizontal featherboards that will fit the dimensions. I stupidly ordered a bench dog feather-loc thinking these things were universal, not the case is it? 

Could anyone recommend some that would fit please?


----------



## Bodgers (4 Oct 2018)

Jonny G":i0jcss10 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was lucky enough to bag one of these from Barnes for £200 as well. It's my first table saw so I don't have anything to compare it with, but like many of you before have said, any specific concerns just melted away for that money.
> 
> ...



I had the bench dog feather boards. The TS200/250 mitre slots aren't the standard USA mitre slit width. Benchdog is a US brand. You can either grind the bolt heads to fit or buy different t slot bolts.

On the base... I have the Clarke mobile base. Not a fan of Clarke stuff but it is decent value for money and will make your saw mobile. I use mine on my Bandsaw now.



Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Campere (14 Oct 2018)

Has anyone managed to get decent dust extraction with a shop vac?

I've improvised with little success using a wet/dry vacuum cleaner. The saw's obviously provided with two hoses which connect to a 100mm port. I didn't bother with trying to adapt the 100mm port to my regular vac hose, as I thought it would just not have enough conductance to fork off to two hoses. Instead I just attached the vac hose directly to the under saw hose, which has just produced a tokenistic effect.

I'm curious as to what other people's solutions are?


----------



## Rorschach (14 Oct 2018)

I bought the cheap Rutlands 100mm extractor, closed up all the open holes as best I could with tape and it works really well.


----------



## Wallaceandsons (24 Oct 2018)

It looks exactly like the Scheppach ts82 I just bought. Pretty annoying really. :roll:


----------



## Rorschach (19 Nov 2018)

Further to my efforts to improve the dust extraction, today I cut a hole in the side of the saw. 

Now that I have a smaller riving knife I was missing the crown guard extraction (I may make yet another riving knife to address this, but not at the moment) so wanted to improve the overall extraction within the machine. Since the stock port restricts the 100mm down to about 50mm, I cut a 100mm hole in the side panel of the saw and added a dust port there instead. It seems to work very well, doesn't stop the bits flying off the top of the blade of course but it really captures everything else very well.


----------



## thanos999 (21 Sep 2019)

hi guys just joined this forum cause i just bought the draper cast iron tablsaw for £215 that was basic saw and stand no extension tables or sliding carriage so i was looking up for as much info that i could gleam from the interweb wish i new this saw could take 210mm blades befor i spent more cash just bought another 3 200mm blades for it even thought i hade a couple off 210mm blades around the place just hade a coulple off cuts so far in some scrap wood and it seems to do a good cut


----------



## Bodgers (21 Sep 2019)

thanos999":2a5fo6xy said:


> hi guys just joined this forum cause i just bought the draper cast iron tablsaw for £215 that was basic saw and stand no extension tables or sliding carriage so i was looking up for as much info that i could gleam from the interweb wish i new this saw could take 210mm blades befor i spent more cash just bought another 3 200mm blades for it even thought i hade a couple off 210mm blades around the place just hade a coulple off cuts so far in some scrap wood and it seems to do a good cut


The extra 10mm is only getting you barely 5mm extra depth of cut and to be honest, with the power of these, you are better sticker to smaller blades anyway to keep the rotating mass down.



Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rorschach (21 Sep 2019)

Bodgers":3i2w5gn9 said:


> thanos999":3i2w5gn9 said:
> 
> 
> > hi guys just joined this forum cause i just bought the draper cast iron tablsaw for £215 that was basic saw and stand no extension tables or sliding carriage so i was looking up for as much info that i could gleam from the interweb wish i new this saw could take 210mm blades befor i spent more cash just bought another 3 200mm blades for it even thought i hade a couple off 210mm blades around the place just hade a coulple off cuts so far in some scrap wood and it seems to do a good cut
> ...


----------



## AJB Temple (21 Sep 2019)

I bought one of these, just for my kitchen fit out. Cast iron sliding table etc. 

But I have used it just twice as I am much quicker with my Mafell track saw on sheet goods on a big 3m by 2m bench set up. 

SO if anybody wants mine, I am happy to sell! Collection only. Kent. Near Tunbridge Wells.

I will be selling my much bigger table saw as well, as there is very little that I can't do with my track saw and big band saw, with the work I do.


----------



## jedidave (29 Apr 2020)

Bought this and in general it's great for the money. I have modified the extraction and it's improved the dust collection. The fence could be better and the blade plate lacks the 0 clearance but a little tape sorted that.


----------



## Wrongfoot (5 May 2020)

Where was it still available and at what price? I think it's £700+ on Amazon at the moment.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 May 2020)

As it was on offer for a silly price nearly two years ago, I expect they've sold out.


----------



## Wrongfoot (5 May 2020)

Yes, I wondered if Jedidave had found a new deal this April?


----------



## Peri (6 Dec 2021)

Sorry for bringing back an old thread, but I've got some unexpected free time on the mill here at work, and I (obviously) can't measure my saw which is at home.

Does anyone have any accurate dimensions of the tabletop mitre slots, or any 'official' standard size? I want to make a couple of ali sliding runners but need a profile to work to.

Thanks folks


----------



## baldkev (6 Dec 2021)

Not sure what saw youve got, but ive got a dewalt, multico and kity and they all take different sizes. Plus some are rectangular slots, some are T section....


----------



## Peri (6 Dec 2021)

I've got the saw that this thread is all about 

I was hoping someone who'd bought it could post up the sizes - not to worry, I'm home now.


----------



## baldkev (6 Dec 2021)

I didnt go back 8 pages, my bad!


----------



## TRITON (6 Dec 2021)

Peri said:


> I've got the saw that this thread is all about


Its the same one as the Axminster version which is currently £700. A little change to the look of it and smaller table, but pretty much the same as the ts200. The total cost on the latest TS200 is about £1200

Axminster have really thrown away the rule book with their pricing now. The larger ts250 complete package was originally £650, big side extension and sliding table. A narrower extension and slightly different slider plus new look(though very much the same) saw unit now comes in at a total of £1400.

Thats £600 less than a festool table saw with sawstop, which while might not have such a good sliding table, the sawstop more than makes it 1000% better. Plus for that extra the festool will seriously hold its price, and probably be a nicer machine to operate.


----------



## Peri (7 Dec 2021)

baldkev said:


> I didnt go back 8 pages, my bad!



(psst - it's the thread title, it's at the top of every page  )


----------



## baldkev (7 Dec 2021)

Peri said:


> (psst - it's the thread title, it's at the top of every page  )



I have absolutely no idea what you are on about 

Doh!


----------

